# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Video me karakter Islam!!!

## SilenT-Killer

Ne kete tem mund ti postoj Videot qe kan te bejn me Islam .

Une i pari do te filloj  ti postoj disa linqe ku mund ti shohim se si po perhapet Islami neper  Bote.

========================

Prifti(pastori) qe e perqafoi Islamin.

----------


## SilenT-Killer

Ketu eshte nje video qe tri motra e perqafojne sbashku islamin dhe para shume njerzve deshmojn  se ska zot tjeter perpos Allahut dhe se Muhamedi eshte rob i tij dhe i derguari i tij.

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## Immaculate

Familje hebreje dhe te krishtera konvertohen ne Islam.

Many Jewish and Christian Families Converting To ISLAM 

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## SilenT-Killer

1.5 Million Americans konvertohen ne ISLAM 

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

All-llahu Ekber

----------


## SilenT-Killer

TV Report: 4000 Germans Converted To ISLAM in 2006 


http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## SilenT-Killer

Ketu eshte nje tjeter video qe e pranojne 6 femne te reja Islamin 


http://url]http://www.youtube.com/wa...elated&search=[/url]

----------


## Marmara

a di ndonje kush ndonje web site ku mundem te download ILAHI,arabisht,Turqisht,Shqipe, FLM

----------


## albunkers

> a di ndonje kush ndonje web site ku mundem te download ILAHI,arabisht,Turqisht,Shqipe, FLM


 nje nga vendet ku mund te gjesh ilahi ne te gjitha gjuhet eshte BearShare, per te kerkuar ne shqip mjafton te kerkosh "ilahi shqip"

----------


## strong_07

> a di ndonje kush ndonje web site ku mundem te download ILAHI,arabisht,Turqisht,Shqipe, FLM


www.forumi-islamik.com

----------


## SilenT-Killer

.

BUSTA RHYMES IS A MUSLIM 


http://<a href="http://fr.youtube.co..._tYiCNxNls</a>

All-llahu Ekber, All-llahu Ekber, All-llahu Ekber.

.

_Mire/mbetshit_
*SilenT Killer*

----------


## fisniku-student

Te nderuar vëllezer dhe motra muslimane , ketu mund te postoni linke apo adresa te videove te cilat permbajn materiale te karakterit Islam ,me qellim qe ata te cilet jan te interesuar ti shikojn keto video ti gjejnë më leht permes jush dhe kontributit tuaj...

Qdo video interesante qe ia vlenë te shikohet ,mund te postoni linkun e asaj video...

----------


## fisniku-student

linku i radhes>>

http://<object class="restrain" type...f]--></object>

http://<object class="restrain" type...f]--></object>

http://<object class="restrain" type...f]--></object>

----------


## fisniku-student

Muaji i Ramazanit

----------


## fisniku-student

Namazi rruga e lumturis-Dokumentar

----------


## BEHARI



----------


## fisniku-student

Disa fakte rreth Muhamedit a.s

----------


## fisniku-student

*Orders of Heaven*

----------


## fisniku-student

Krijimi i Njeriut

----------


## fisniku-student

> po vidiot me kamikaze  ku i keni?


kamikazet ne islam nuk kan vend ...thjesht terrorizmi eshte i huaj ne islam...panvarsisht se qfar bejne grupacione apo banda mafioze  ne emer te islamit ,perseri nuk do ia dalin mban sepse ,gjerat e erreta kurdoher do ndriqohen...

dhe nje keshille apo kritike per ata qe duan replika ...te keshillohen se kjo tem nuk ka vend per ata,thjesht nese je i interesuar per te shikuar diqka qe te intereson mund te shikosh ,nese jo ateher mund te mos e shikosh...

Ja diqka ne lidhje me terrorizmin ....

----------


## LOGIC

Prepare Yourself

----------

